# Adventures with Barney...



## sparney (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey! Sparney and Barney here!

This is my new blog for barney, i thought making a new one would be good! :biggrin2:

Just a bit about Barney so you get to know him. 

*Name:*Barney

*D.O.B: *4/4/2007

*Type:* Orange Netherland Dwarf Buck.

*Relations(that i know!):* Mother- Nectre, Father- Herb, and a twin brother but he got sold on. He probably has lots of other half and full brother and sisters. 

*Other:* He is affectionate, and he doesn't have a bad bone in his body. But he _does_ have a cheeky one! He has Myximotosis. He has jumped 25cm but im not doing jumping with him much now.


----------



## sparney (Oct 26, 2010)

Today my cousin(crazedbl)is coming round for a sleepover and we are going to have some fun with Barney!! I will post if he does anything.


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 26, 2010)

Definately need to see some pics


----------



## sparney (Oct 27, 2010)

he didnt do anything:/ and it rained so we coudlnt
But today i cleaned him out today and he climbed on the big pile of mud by his hutch. It was cute and i got a pic on my phone, i will upload i to the pc and post it here!
I will also get some pics on sooon too! =p


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 6, 2010)

Definitely need some pictures.


----------



## sparney (Nov 6, 2010)

heres one! I will upload some more, but i havent yet. But here is one-bigger one from my avatar.


----------



## sparney (Nov 6, 2010)

oops! on his inof, thats meant to be myxymotsis vaccinations not he actually has it!


----------



## sparney (Nov 6, 2010)

he was supriosingly good this bonfire night.
he did get scared though, so i did give him a few treats which calmed him down cos he was eating 
but he did hide in the dark/sleeping part of his hutch which is where he goes when he is scared or needs the loo! (but he was in there a while so im guessing he was scared)
There are some more fireworks on tonight but i will be checking on him until they are over(its because it is the village's one),which might be quite a while but he will be OK, if he is looking scraed i will go outside, normallyu i look out the window and shine a torch down(lol) so i can see him.


----------



## sparney (Nov 7, 2010)

ive literally just had barney inside. I took some pictures and he was fine.
but he was pretty naughty, first he went in the pot of a little olive tree we have in our house, and he ate one of the leaves that had fell off it(got a picture of him, i will upload it). He then got attracted to a corner where there was some dust, he decided to stick his nose in it and get dust on him(got a picture of that too-its very cute!). he also just mucked about and kept coming to me, then runing away, then coming, then running away and so on and so on. 
barney is just sometimes the worlds cheekiest bun! 
he is extremely curious, and then his curiosity takes over him so he goes here there and everywhere!!!!!
but i do lovehim =)


----------



## sparney (Nov 7, 2010)

oh!
and he also went into the living room which he isnt allowed to go in.
He's not house traied because hes and outdoor rabbit and one day, when he was allowed in the living room- he decided that he would pee behind the curtain! and it stained. then we got a new carpet when we decorated so that made it so he was never allowed in the living room-my parents decision this is. 
and from that day, he has tried to escape into the living room and has succeeded many times, but he has also had his adventure cut short when someone see's him coming and shuts the living room door- poor barney.
he does have fun in the places he is allowed to go in though


----------



## sparney (Nov 9, 2010)

here is a small collage of pictures =) likey?
the first 3 years of his life...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice collage


----------



## sparney (Nov 10, 2010)

only now when you look at the pics of him you see how much he's changed! Dont you think?

back to the blog-
nothing interesting has happened, but i have found out that if you rub his shoulder area he turns round to lick your hand! which i think is quite cute. cos i was storke him all over and he seems to like being stroked on the fluffy patch infront of his ears and his scruff and on his shoulder.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 12, 2010)

They all have their special spots.


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 13, 2010)

Your boy is adorable


----------



## sparney (Nov 13, 2010)

thank you Bunny parents!
i brought barney in today and have given him some cardboard to chew because we had some spare boxes 
he really did like it!


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 13, 2010)

He is so adorable, I love the pics of him and your little stories :inlove:


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 13, 2010)

*sparney wrote: *


> thank you Bunny parents!
> i brought barney in today and have given him some cardboard to chew because we had some spare boxes
> he really did like it!


Your boy is the same as my girl ! Her favourite toy is cardboard. I've made it in many shapes ; tunnel, space ship ( that's what I call it  ) She really loves it. it's good too, coz it keeps her busy from chewing our bed ! Can't wait to hear more about Barney.


----------



## sparney (Nov 15, 2010)

lol!
ill try different shapes too!
im also thinking of getting a little one and putting hay and treats inside!


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh , a small cardboard stuffed with hay works very well. It makes my girl forget about chewing on carpet whole day !


----------



## sparney (Nov 15, 2010)

*Bunny parents wrote: *


> Oh , a small cardboard stuffed with hay works very well. It makes my girl forget about chewing on carpet whole day !


^_^ lool

Barney wanted me to stay- or so it seemed- this morning before school. But i was running late so i couldnt stay any longer and mess around with him! =( But he did get a big bunny kiss off him! And yesterday, i was cuddling him and he kept licking my nose!:bunnieskiss

:biggrin2: from Sparney & Barney

Barney jus coming in to say- 'Hi guys! This is my blog and i try my best to do some fun stuff for Sparney to put in here for you all to read! Tomorrow i hope to come inside for a big cuddle and some fun in the house.' He then goes on about the weather- 'Is it me or is it very chilly now? Good job i've go my think winter coat, its the thickest it has ever been so that has got Sparney and her dad excited about snow(cos thye love it like me!). I hope it snows because i :heartssnow!'

Ooops! Almost forgot! I cleaned barney out on sunday so he's got a big thick bed full of sawdust and straw! I need to by some more supplies though because i used up all the sawdust which i use for lining! *this is partly a remider for me! lol)

Write tomorrow, if i remember


----------



## sparney (Nov 16, 2010)

I brought Barney in for a while so he warmed up a tad because ots v. chilly!
i also made him, what i think, would be Barnes=ys fave meal! His usual pellets and some crumbled wheet-a-bix! He does love it, but today he wasnt so keen =(
He did try to get at the olive tree againn *sigh* he just cant get enough of it!
But he did give me some more bunny kisses =) and he climbed on my back when i was curled up on my knees talking and stroking with him


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 19, 2010)

What a charmer!


----------



## sparney (Nov 20, 2010)

^_^
Barney did a Barney and yesterday morning, i had just given him his food and he tipped his bowl over straight away! :X
he seemed pleased with his achievement. i had to give him more food, and also... 
what is the ideal weight for a 3year old netherland dwarf?
because i might walk him to my nans house, and weigh him as we dont have any scales  but he likes little works, plus they ar good excersize during the winter


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 21, 2010)

A good weight for a nethie is 1.5 to 2 pounds.


----------



## sparney (Nov 22, 2010)

ok, i will try to get time to mesure him =)


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 23, 2010)

Barney ! We need more pics  hehe. How's your baby boy doing ?


----------



## sparney (Nov 23, 2010)

he's doin good!
i was meant to clean him out today, but its too dark too early! (the reason is because i had a club after school).
Barney is a happy bunny and he has dine a few binkys.
i will try to get some more pics up soon!


----------



## sparney (Nov 27, 2010)

we have some snow!! yay!
so im giving barney a walk in it.
theres ntpo much, but there might be more coming so we will give him some good walks
i will take some pictures and post them here! 
see you soon!


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 28, 2010)

hehe, let me know if Barney likes snow. Here too ! It starts snowing since 2 days ago but not much snow yet.


----------



## sparney (Nov 28, 2010)

well we only got a sprinkle, and i didnt get any pictures
but..
we did go for a walk, but he was disappointed at the little amount of snow and didnt binky and dig the snow.


----------



## Fuzzie rabbit (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey the blogs great and u got loads of comments already. I don't think I got any yet! I walk misty 2 i'll take some pics and upload them 2 my gallery. Barney just gets cuter the more ics you see of him!


----------



## sparney (Nov 28, 2010)

aw!
i have posted on misty's blog =)
but Barney keeps tippign his bowl over! 
i give him his food- out of the way in the corner of his hutch! then once i turn my back, a while later i come back and his bowl is in the middle of his hutch! :foreheadsmack: oh barney!


----------



## sparney (Dec 2, 2010)

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!

We've had about 2-3cm of snow, and you guessed it! i took Barney out!

Its also that start of advent! I am giving Barney *up to* 5 mild drops each day for advent. It would be easier to just give 5 if he didnt keep stuffing his head right inside the bag and nudging me for more!

collage of pics from 30/11/2010- in the snow with Barney!


----------



## sparney (Dec 2, 2010)

numbered to explain here!!!

1. cleaning himself before we really went crazy! having fun in the snow!
2. By a wall. in the snow posing for the camera before he started to binky and wouldnt stay still!
3.Close up of his snow-covered nose!
4. About to hop or binky! Luckily i got the pic before so it didnt blur!
5. The escape to mums flowerbed! i honestly, couldnt get him out! He sat there for a while, quite pleased, inbetween the (now dead) flowers!
6. Once again about to hop- front veiw this time!
7. hearing the camera beep cos it has low battery
8. clsoe up on hearing the camera beep
9. just on the slope near his hutch, i was *slowly* falling down the slope!
10. going up to his hind legs- or coming down! (i cant remember!!)


----------



## dippymj (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey lil cuz!
Didn't know you came on here!
Love the pictures of Barney :')


----------



## Amy27 (Dec 2, 2010)

Barney looks so cute in the snow!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 2, 2010)

Cute pictures of Barney. Sounds like he had a great time outside.


----------



## sparney (Dec 5, 2010)

yer becca- what happened to your old account? :S

and thanks Amy27 & Wabbitdd12
he did love it in the snow- if you ask me!


----------



## dippymj (Dec 6, 2010)

I can't remember my password


----------



## sparney (Dec 6, 2010)

oh right!

Barney is still stuffing his head in his treat box 

I wonder if i could teach Barney tricks? Any ideas?


----------



## sparney (Dec 7, 2010)

Brought Barney in today!
Not for long else it wouldnt be good when he goes back outside cos its reaaaaally cold!

he managed to make me give him treats by nudgs, licks and just cute bunny eyes! But i might give him a few less tomorrow as he had more than normal today!
hopefully will write more tomorrow if i remmeber


----------



## sparney (Dec 10, 2010)

broguht Barney in again yesterday. planning to soon today! =)
well i let him run about and have fun, then i gave him a huge cuddle. Then i played a game with him- wheres the treat?
i held a treat on one hand and made a fist with both of them! i then swapped my hands around a bit and then he had to uess which one had the treat.
...and...

He got it right! He licked the hadn with the treat in and i opened it up for him to eat up!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 12, 2010)

Smart bunny, super nose to smell out that treat.


----------



## sparney (Dec 13, 2010)

suppose he does!

i have trieed it since- but he hasn't done best. Maybe it was just a 1 time thing!


----------



## sparney (Dec 18, 2010)

banmreys water bottle has frozen!
so i had to bring, him in for a bit! PICTURE TIME!


----------



## sparney (Dec 18, 2010)

1- crawling around
2- coming towards me
3- i was handing him a treat(blurry shape in top left) and he was reachin up to get it :hearts
4- just sitting, looking at the camera
5- he was crawling on my leg!
6- drinking from the bowl i got him while is drink unfroze
7- wet chin, with tounge slightly out! (slightly pink shape underneath is nose)
8- more drinking, tempted to put a caption of- 'please sir, can i have some more?'
9- up on his hind legs, underneath the table but the light was all funny! so it made his fur look really different!

that is just so you know whats going on in the pictures! =]


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 23, 2010)

Very cute pictures!


----------



## sparney (Dec 24, 2010)

thank you!


----------



## Bunny parents (Dec 24, 2010)

He's so cute ! Can't take my eyes off those big brown eyes :hearts


----------



## sparney (Dec 25, 2010)

thank you again!

he enjoyed christmas! but was scared of the wrapping paper(it was silver and had santa written in red across it!). He did get over his fear once i took out the presents for him and gave him some treats!

He has a hay ball, and this weird dandilion in rolled grass thing. But he had been playing with the hay ball all morning until he was either full or he got a bit bored of it =/ The ball is like metal, and it clips onto his cage door.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 25, 2010)

He must have been on Santa's nice list.


----------



## sparney (Dec 26, 2010)

he mustve been 

hes playing with his hay again right now! hehe


----------



## sparney (Dec 27, 2010)

cheeky lil barney!

i hid treats further down in his food so then he gets to use his senses to find them!
He does, he uses his teeth to tip the bowl over and get to the treats. 
so the treats are then on top!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 30, 2010)

Smart bunny!


----------



## sparney (Dec 31, 2010)

it is smart bunny yeah!
but not so great when you have to keep cleaning out the food thats all over his straw! i don't think he its those bits too, only if its in the bowl! 
but he was a good boy today as always! he did bite me a tad when i was giving him his treats, but he was eager to have them!

Happy New Year everyone!:dude:


----------



## sparney (Jan 4, 2011)

nothing really very interesting has happened recently wiht barney :/
but... i will be cleaning him out in the next few days, and well, thats always interesting!
(well partly because he keeps mucking about!)


----------



## sparney (Jan 4, 2011)

hhhmmmmm...
new log for 2011, what do you guys think?


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 13, 2011)

Some people do, I don't think I will start a new one though, just me.


----------



## sparney (Jan 15, 2011)

i dont think ill bother!
but i might repost his info for people who dont look at the first page(because some people might not!)
=]


I brought barney in again today!  he was good, and he kep coming over and licking me, then when i had sorted out his food and took him back to his hutch he wouldnt stop chinning, licking and not very happy about it, but biting my coat :/ why i dont know!!


----------



## sparney (Jan 15, 2011)

Name : Barney
D.O.B : 4/4/2007
Currently : 3 years old
Colour : Orange
Gender : Buck
Breed : Netherland Dwarf
Info : he can be cheeky! barney enjoys eating carrots, milk drops, dandelions, clover, grass and hay he does have dry food, but i wouldnt say he loves it as much as those treats! ^-^


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey, long time I didn't visit your blog here  How are you and Barney boy ?


----------



## sparney (Jan 18, 2011)

im good and Barney is VERY good, he has been just as cheeky as usual! 

brought barney in on monday, cuddled him! :hug2: 
he was good, and he didnt do anything too cheeky!


----------



## Nela (Feb 17, 2011)

It's quiet in here... I think we need more news and pictures of you and Barney :biggrin2:I'm glad to hear he is doing well!


----------



## sparney (Feb 18, 2011)

yeh it is a bit quiet! =[

i think i should post a few more pics then maybe, i took 3 a little while ago, so i think they'll come on here very shortly!


----------



## sparney (Mar 27, 2011)

sorry, i havent been on for ages, but i've been busy and keep forgetting! sorry!

but overall, barney has been GREAT! i did some jumping with him recently, and hes jumped hte height of a brick! (if you have it | that way up) and soon he will be let out into his run! so thats cool.

we've just had a run about in the garden. :') 

also got a quick question,
what other treats could i give him apart from, carrots, apples, cucumber and tomato ???? thanks!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 31, 2011)

My buns go crazy for banana's, banana chips and craisins.


----------



## sparney (Apr 5, 2011)

thanks, i might try banana's soon! 

Happy Birthday Barney!! (for yesterday!) 
he got some treats- fruity biscuit shapes and apple drops!


----------



## sparney (Apr 9, 2011)

i cleaned out barney yesterday.

its been so hot! so i put on his lead, we walked up the garden, and we lay on the grass, sunbathing. then my friend came round and we made a daisy chain which we weaved around the wire at the top of his cage, it was gone quickly!


----------



## sparney (Apr 25, 2011)

He's just moved into his run recently, and he is LOVING it! but he is eating so much grass that hes not eating much of his dry food :/ 
i have pictures to add, but i will post some of them when i can!


----------



## sparney (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow! Been a while since i've posted in here! Barney is still a great little bunny! He's moulting which means i can't even stroke him without getting covered in fur! But his summer coat is slightly darker than his winter one and it's lovely! I've taken loads of pictures, but i can't put them all on here!

here's a new picture:




To get this i put a timer on my camera and then got him to hop towards it. he LOVES the camera, always sticking his nose in the lense!


----------



## sparney (Aug 22, 2011)

woops! sorry its so big!!


----------



## sparney (Aug 23, 2011)

Barney's sitting out in the rain, as usual, getting soaked! I don't get why he seems to like it! But i've got a picture of a wet bunny i can put on here! 
Do any of your rabbits do that?

He is still a happy bunny and healthy and loves having fun!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thats a great picture! I am glad you did an update.


----------



## sparney (Aug 28, 2011)

hehe thanks! yeah it had been quite quiet so i decided to do an update with a new photo! 
Barney can be quite a show off sometimes but i have a few pictures like that!


----------



## sparney (Aug 31, 2011)

a big(ish) piece of cucumber for barney, his fvaourite treat!

well he hasn't had it for ages so it's only fair that he gets it! :biggrin:


----------



## sparney (Sep 3, 2011)

how Barney can look guilty, or pleased with himself is beyond me! 
But somehow Barney does it.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Did Barney enjoy his treat?


----------



## sparney (Sep 4, 2011)

yep, gave him some more today! 

he really LOVES cucumber! probably more than carrots!


----------



## sparney (Sep 11, 2011)

he's almost got all of his summer fur! just a huge big bit of fluff around his tail and back, i'm **still** getting covered though!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi Barney is adorable. Is he an indoor or outdoor bunny?

I'm curious why is he out in the rain? I would think that isn't too healthy for them to get wet.

You should post more pictures of Barney, i'd love to see them.

Susan


----------



## sparney (Sep 14, 2011)

he's an outdoor bunny, and he was in his run, and he has a shelter and i've before gone out to shoo him into the warm and covered part of his run but he seems to prefer to stay out in the rain? (dont ask me why, but he just doesn't go into the shelter, there are really too! One bit on the grass with just a shelter and one like a mini hutch in his run for him!)


----------



## sparney (Sep 15, 2011)

need to get another picture or two that i can put on here!


----------



## sparney (Sep 15, 2011)

need to get another picture or two that i can put on here!


----------



## sparney (Dec 18, 2011)

Got a little snow, but if i take Barney out i'm sure he'd like it! 
Maybe take a few pictures and put them on here when i can!


----------



## sparney (Dec 25, 2011)

so Barney's a tiny bit unsure what to do with his christmas present at the moment, but i think after a while he'll get it!

(it's this thing that he can chew on, i'll put a picture up sometime if i remember!)


Hope everyone has a great day


----------

